# visiotics golfsimulator



## henkkip

Hello,
I'm looking for persons who maintain visiotics golfsimulators and like
to discuss all about these simulators s.a. software, calibration,
how to obtain spare materials etc.

henkkip at htw.net


----------



## golfmindpro

*visiotics simulators*

hi , 

i have several visiotics simulators & additional new spare parts if still required & can advise on callibrstion / matainence

thanks


----------



## RoyGunn

Hei Golfmindpro

I have a visiotics golf simulator. It has been working fine since 2009, but I have now encountered a problem. When starting up the program I got this message:

Dr. Watson for Windows NT:
"An application error has occured and an application error log is being generated.
Simu.exe exception access violation (0x0000005), adress: 0x77f6754b"

Any Idea what this could be?

Do you sell any backup disks for these simulators?


----------



## golfmindpro

*Visiotics golf simulators*

Hi , unfortunately don't have the restore disks however I do have 4 working computers with the software loaded

Also , spare power supplies , cameras , touchscreens etc also couple of version 7 and version 10 enclosures 
Ialso I have some brand new components I bought prior to visiotics closing
If you want contact me through markarnoldgolf.com 
Thanks , hope it might help!


----------



## golfmindpro

Hi did you get the problem sorted ,? Do you still need any spares for the visiotics?


----------



## Ollelund

*Another question*

Hello,

I also have a Visiotic golfsimulator, version V7.
Does anyone knew if it is possible to get more courses to this simulator.
I just have 6-7 in my system


----------

